
Agent 355 - areoform
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agent_355
======
taneq
250 years later and still no-one knows who she was. Now THAT's how you spy.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
Presumably the British knew who she was if she was imprisoned, right?

~~~
hannasanarion
That's just a rumor though, as the article points out, there are major
problems with the imprisonment story

------
refurb
“Turn”, the Netflix series is actually pretty good and covers the spy rings of
the Revolution.

~~~
mantalk
AMC series

~~~
godelmachine
May I ask what’s AMC series?

~~~
grzm
"Turn: Washington's Spies", as mentioned by your GP:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turn:_Washington%27s_Spies](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turn:_Washington%27s_Spies)

